# Solo - Rob Langelier's Slammed BMW E30 325IS



## [email protected] (May 22, 2012)

Hey all,

My name is Shawn and I'm a web editor for soloautomag.com. Figured I'd stop by and show off our recent feature car.

Hopefully you guys and gals won't mind if its not a VW!




























Take a peek at the article! http://www.soloautomag.com/issue/issue8/rle30/

and full gallery if you are interested! http://soloautomag.com/?p=3107

Thank you for you time!!!

-Shawn


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

Car is amazing and the location is just awesome.
I was looking at picking up an E30 but then spent the money on my air.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Super clean E30, looks great! :heart::heart:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

So sick, love e30s:thumbup:


----------



## skateaholic247 (Jun 7, 2009)

The funny part is, I saw the carnage in the first picture and was like "YEA BUDDY!!!" before even seeing the plate haha :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

wow


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice write up! Wobbie is a good guy :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 03GTI. (Nov 24, 2011)

:thumbup: so dope , really diggn the e30's looking to sell my gti for an e30 any trades search me


----------

